# Is Boris Finished?



## Sophrosyne (6 Jul 2022)

32 resignations so far!


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jul 2022)

Oh dear, I hope not. He was a constant source of surprises and good copy.

He'll be replaced by some boring non-entity, or someone who is just plain ghastly without the entertainment value.

* As this is shooting the breeze, I am answering this as someone whose initial education in British politics was via Spitting Image, Rory Bremner, Have I Got News For You, Drop the Dead Donkey... and Boris is one of the few modern politicians up there with the best of them. From that perspective.


----------



## Sophrosyne (6 Jul 2022)

Up there with Margaret Thatcher - a great source of comedic material.

I remember Scottish Labour Tam Dayell’s description of her in an uproarious House of Commons – “The Right Honourable Lady is a bounder, a liar, a deceiver, a cheat and a crook” to howls of laughter and chants of hear, hear!


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jul 2022)

I've heard this quote recycled of late...

"The first known case of a rat joining a sinking ship."
        - Anonymous report after Herbert Hoover's appointment of Theodore Joslin


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Jul 2022)

Wasn't expecting this...

BBC, Sky News and several newspaper political reporters are reporting that Boris Johnson has sacked Michael Gove, Secretary of State for Levelling Up, Housing and Communities.


----------



## Sunny (7 Jul 2022)

52 members of Government have resigned and Boris is still holed up in Number 10.....It's impressive stuff. I think Ian Paisley is about to become Chancellor and Sammy Wilson is about to become Education Minister for the whole of the UK....And they thought the Union was dead....


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Jul 2022)

Finally gone this morning but even still he's trying to hang on until October. The man has no shame...


----------



## Firefly (7 Jul 2022)

I can imagine all the goings-on in the background, but who will be the new PM????


----------



## Sunny (7 Jul 2022)

Firefly said:


> I can imagine all the goings-on in the background, but who will be the new PM????



Well Sunak and Mordaunt are favorites. Can't see Sunak getting it albeit is probably the best candidate. Liz Truss fancies her chances which should sink UK/Rest of World Relations if she gets it... I think there is a big risk that the Tories will actually eat each other...... Also don't see how they can avoid a General Election by early next year (assuming October exit date for Borris).


----------



## Purple (7 Jul 2022)

Sunny said:


> Well Sunak and Mordaunt are favorites. Can't see Sunak getting it albeit is probably the best candidate. Liz Truss fancies her chances which should sink UK/Rest of World Relations if she gets it... I think there is a big risk that the Tories will actually eat each other...... Also don't see how they can avoid a General Election by early next year (assuming October exit date for Borris).


It's a shame Labour elected the wrong Miliband as leader a few years back. They've had nobody why was electable since. Keir Starmer just doesn't have any charisma. The inability of Labour to find an electable leader has kept the Conservatives in power for close to a decade.


----------



## Firefly (7 Jul 2022)

Purple said:


> It's a shame Labour elected the wrong Miliband as leader a few years back. They've had nobody why was electable since. Keir Starmer just doesn't have any charisma. The inability of Labour to find an electable leader has kept the Conservatives in power for close to a decade.


Maybe Labour just need to rebrand...."New_er_ Labour" ?


----------



## Deiseblue (7 Jul 2022)

Boris is undoubtedly the best English comedian since the great Tommy Cooper and equally inept ( in Tommy's case his inept magician was an act whereas Boris was a natural)


----------



## Purple (7 Jul 2022)

Deiseblue said:


> Boris is undoubtedly the best English comedian since the great Tommy Cooper and equally inept ( in Tommy's case his inept magician was an act whereas Boris was a natural)


I'd say he'd be a great dinner guest but he's not someone to be put in charge of anything or run anything or be trusted with anything.


----------



## Sunny (7 Jul 2022)

What I liked about Boris was here was a guy whose default position throughout his life was denial and lies and he still managed to become Mayor of London and PM....Not only that but he then continued to deny and lie at every single opportunity and get away with it. Nobody is even sure how many kids he actually has..

The guy is a legend. I am not even writing him off now!!


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jul 2022)

Sunny said:


> What I liked about Boris was here was a guy whose default position throughout his life was denial and lies and he still managed to become Mayor of London and PM....Not only that but he then continued to deny and lie at every single opportunity and get away with it. Nobody is even sure how many kids he actually has..
> 
> The guy is a legend. I am not even writing him off now!!


Is there a vacancy in the royal family he could fill?


----------



## mathepac (7 Jul 2022)

I couldn't help me self https://youtu.be/IoyvvEWHodk


----------



## joer (7 Jul 2022)

I heard that Boris rang IKEA today ........looking for a new cabinet


----------



## odyssey06 (7 Jul 2022)

Saw this online

He hasnt actually resigned... come autumn he will laugh it off and stay as PM.


----------



## Sunny (7 Jul 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Saw this online
> 
> He hasnt actually resigned... come autumn he will laugh it off and stay as PM.



Yeah it is interesting. I read somewhere that he didn't actually use the word resign...... He still has a trick up his sleeve!! Come on Boris!


----------



## peemac (7 Jul 2022)

Sunny said:


> Well Sunak and Mordaunt are favorites. Can't see Sunak getting it albeit is probably the best candidate. Liz Truss fancies her chances which should sink UK/Rest of World Relations if she gets it... I think there is a big risk that the Tories will actually eat each other...... Also don't see how they can avoid a General Election by early next year (assuming October exit date for Borris).


Remember, the Tories have an archaic system of voting.

They initially vote on a wide range of candidates. Then after several votes there are a top two who are put into a run-off.

The MPs do the initial ballots to find the top two and then the grey anti eu / royal Britannia Tory party members deliver the final verdict.

They are a very strange bunch









						Who will replace Boris Johnson?
					

Tory MPs are vying to become the next party leader and prime minister - but who are they?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Conan (7 Jul 2022)

Any bets that come the Autumn, today will be just a dream sequence ala Dallas (who shot JR)?


----------



## Sophrosyne (7 Jul 2022)

He was certainly no friend to Ireland.

Despite his outward bonhomie, he is spiteful in ensuring that those who resigned cannot resume their positions by appointing others and he has appointed a committed brexiteer to replace Brandon Lewis as Secretary of State for Northern Ireland.

His self-proclaimed "greatest hits" such as Brexit, handling the pandemic, foreign trade deals and the energy crisis are now under particular and for the most part, unfavourable scrutiny.

He was a Tory puppet whose ebullient personality and easy mendacity was useful to achieve Brexit; these traits are now viewed as an embarrassment and a threat. But Boris, bless his cotton socks, understands this as greatness.


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2022)

In a democracy good political leadership requires competence, a strong work ethic and, most importantly, a sufficiently well developed moral compass the walk the line between politics being "the art of compromise" and maintaining your personal integrity. Most politicians stray over the line the odd time but they get back on track quite quickly. 

Boris is incompetent, has no work ethic and his moral standards are a throwback to a sort of imperialistic mindset where rules and ethics were for other people.  

Having no moral standards allows politicians to get elected by promising things that can't be delivered; a successful Brexit or in the Irish context promising that all our problems can be fixed if we just do (_fill in the blank_) but eventually reality, or the consequences of the impossible promises (or lies as they are also called) arrive and the inevitable political fallout happens. 

That's the great thing about democracy, it turns out that the old Lincoln line about fooling the people is true. 

That's not to say that the next Brexiteer leader of the Tories will be much better for the UK, or Ireland as the Brexit lie still has legs but their relationship with reality may be less casual and their reliance on bombast less acute.


----------



## Salvadore (8 Jul 2022)

Purple said:


> I'd say he'd be a great dinner guest but he's not someone to be put in charge of anything or run anything or be trusted with anything.


I dunno. He’d arrive pickled, recite limericks about men from Nantucket and would invariably try it on with the host’s wife.


----------



## Firefly (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2022)

Firefly said:


> View attachment 6373


The lead article is worth a read.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Jul 2022)

Salvadore said:


> I dunno. He’d arrive pickled, recite limericks about men from Nantucket and would invariably try it on with the host’s wife.


And there's a story you can use to liven up all your future parties 

What did they do with Edward VII? Governor of the Bahamas? Does the Falklands need a Governor? Or Gibraltar?


----------



## Purple (8 Jul 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> And there's a story you can use to liven up all your future parties
> 
> What did they do with Edward VII? Governor of the Bahamas? Does the Falklands need a Governor? Or Gibraltar?


I think Andrew is first in line for those jobs.


----------



## Conan (8 Jul 2022)

So it seems that Boris doesn’t after all believe that “leave means leave”.


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Jul 2022)

So many candidates... now Im thinking of standing for Tory party leader. 
Where is the application form?


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Jul 2022)

Penny Mordaunt? Sounds like a Harry Potter character...


----------



## cremeegg (14 Jul 2022)

Boris became PM with huge advantages, universally known, great communication skills, acknowledged leader of an important faction, a simple widely supported mission to ‘get Brexit done’. The challenge broke him. 

The next PM will have none of these advantages and a cost of living crisis.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Jul 2022)

cremeegg said:


> Boris became PM with huge advantages, universally known, great communication skills, acknowledged leader of an important faction, a simple widely supported mission to ‘get Brexit done’. The challenge broke him.
> 
> The next PM will have none of these advantages and a cost of living crisis.


And yet it the silly own goals in matters 'not of state' that cost him.

They have about 2 years to bed in and hope to establish themselves and get through the inflation crisis - I think next UK general election due in December 2024.


----------



## peemac (20 Jul 2022)

Looks like Miss Truss has played a blinder.

Her first good move was not resigning. - This meant she got the Boris votes 

Her second good move was to come across poorly in the debates. - This fooled Sunak camp into playing with votes to ensure she was the second candidate.

Her third good move was to withdraw from the debates with Sunak as they were damaging the party. - This played to the old guard who just happen to be those voting.

Her fourth good move was to cosy up to the Torygraph and Daily Mail. Again, the "newspapers" of choice of the Tory membership.

I don't think the Sunak camp (or anyone) saw this.

She's played a blinder as she knows the decision is made by the grey/beige conservative party membership and not by MPs.

So Boris Mark II looks likely to be Prime minister.


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Jul 2022)

Listening (audio only) to the debate and I know this is shallow but Sunaks voice sounds like he is impersonating Tony Blair.
Truss sounds serious.

I wonder if like JFK v Nixon radio v tv audience would rate them differently.


----------



## Sophrosyne (25 Jul 2022)

Liz Truss was and still is the preferred candidate of the European Research Group (ERG), I would be very surprized if she weren’t the next PM.


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Jul 2022)

Sophrosyne said:


> Liz Truss was and still is the preferred candidate of the European Research Group (ERG), I would be very surprized if she weren’t the next PM.


I'd be very surprised also. But now it is down to a two horse race if some skeleton came out of her cupboard Sunak is in.
It will be interesting to see whoever wins, will they offer the loser a senior cabinet position.


----------



## cremeegg (28 Jul 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> I'd be very surprised also. But now it is down to a two horse race if some skeleton came out of her cupboard Sunak is in.
> It will be interesting to see whoever wins, will they offer the loser a senior cabinet position.


A very interesting question.

Truss represents a significant element in the party, the ERG, it has been around for decades, it has a committed membership among MPs and a large following in the wider party and society. If Sunak wins he will have to reconcile the ERG and thus give Truss a senior role, a course fraught with danger for him. Or he may decide that they are too powerful and try to diminish them, so no role for Truss. A choice really whether he wants to be stabbed in the back or the front by the ERG.

If Truss wins, Sunak represents nothing except whatever passing policy positions he has adopted recently. There is no faction in the party that will feel overlooked if he is excluded. It is of no consequence to Truss wether she gives him a senior role or not.


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Aug 2022)

Truss way out in front in early polls and bellwether / opportunist Javid comes out publicly backing her...

"The British Foreign Secretary won a 34-percentage point lead over Mr Sunak in a YouGov poll of party members, before a survey for the ConservativeHome website put her 32 ahead.
Javid, whose resignation as health secretary minutes before Sunak’s as chancellor triggered the cascade that forced Boris Johnson to quit as Tory leader, then threw his support the frontrunner."









						Liz Truss wins polling boost over Rishi Sunak and backing of Sajid Javid
					

One poll of the Tory party members who will chose the next prime minister put Ms Truss 34 points ahead of her rival.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Sophrosyne (20 Oct 2022)

He couldn't, could he?


----------



## Firefly (20 Oct 2022)

Sophrosyne said:


> He couldn't, could he?







__





						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Sunny (20 Oct 2022)

Sunny said:


> What I liked about Boris was here was a guy whose default position throughout his life was denial and lies and he still managed to become Mayor of London and PM....Not only that but he then continued to deny and lie at every single opportunity and get away with it. Nobody is even sure how many kids he actually has..
> 
> *The guy is a legend. I am not even writing him off now!!*



I knew it!!!


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Oct 2022)

Do they have some sort of expedited way of getting a new PM in without having to go through the whole consult the membership... I think that should only be done if you're in opposition. The serving PM if replaced in office should be elected by representatives. Otherwise you have this lame duck limbo period...


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Oct 2022)

_The writers room that is scripting Britain have totally lost the run of themselves. Random characters being introduced then suddenly killed off. Crazy plot holes. Stupid twists that nobody believes. I’m not watching anymore._



			https://twitter.com/colmtobin/status/1582818744476504066


----------



## cremeegg (20 Oct 2022)

'Back from the dead and ready to party'


----------



## michaelm (20 Oct 2022)

odyssey06 said:


> Do they have some sort of expedited way of getting a new PM in without having to go through the whole consult the membership...


Tory MPs will likely reduce it to two and the Darby and Joan Club will pick one on the line.


----------



## peemac (20 Oct 2022)

2/1 clear 2nd favourite.

Oh boy.

Now in to 6/4. Bobby Ewing and the shower scene comes to mind https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG6oHIySYI4


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Oct 2022)

Can anyone ever remember a bigger implosion of a democractic country? It is beyond comprehension at this stage that they could even consider Boris, yet here he is, waiting outside the gates for permission to come back in. I never thought it would get to a stage where we (at least some of us) would be looking across the water with genuine pity.


----------



## Firefly (21 Oct 2022)

Ceist Beag said:


> I never thought it would get to a stage where we (at least some of us) would be looking across the water with genuine pity.


Well, I wouldn't go that far


----------



## peemac (21 Oct 2022)

Firefly said:


> Well, I wouldn't go that far


maybe "gleeful pity" would be the correct phrase


----------



## cremeegg (21 Oct 2022)

peemac said:


> 2/1 clear 2nd favourite.
> 
> Oh boy.
> 
> Now in to 6/4. Bobby Ewing and the shower scene comes to mind https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG6oHIySYI4


Paddy Power seems to have him at 13/8 after Sunak at 4/7


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Oct 2022)

As a TV viewer I vote for Boris.

As someone with a pension fund I vote for Sunak.


----------



## peemac (21 Oct 2022)

Looks like it's nothing new - this Yes Minister clip is rather accurate (still one of the best comedy programs ever)
Yes minister


----------



## jasdpace@gmail. (22 Oct 2022)

Can we get serious for a while.......like what happens my bet?

Right before the end of Johnson's last reign - BF had a market "will BoJo be PM at Christmas?" 
This was when the writing was well and truly on the wall for him and I took a Hail Mary price that indeed he would be - mostly as a kind of insurance that the narcissistic houdini would somehow continue to defy gravity.
The bet was naturally settled as a loser. But what now??!! Thoughts?


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (22 Oct 2022)

jasdpace@gmail. said:


> Can we get serious for a while.......like what happens my bet?
> 
> Right before the end of Johnson's last reign - BF had a market "will BoJo be PM at Christmas?"
> This was when the writing was well and truly on the wall for him and I took a Hail Mary price that indeed he would be - mostly as a kind of insurance that the narcissistic houdini would somehow continue to defy gravity.
> The bet was naturally settled as a loser. But what now??!! Thoughts?


Wow!!  Very v. interesting.  I'd say BF are crossing their fingers, though probably not too much at stake.  Do you have a record of the precise Rules.  I am surprised that BF settled as technically the event had not finished.


----------



## jasdpace@gmail. (22 Oct 2022)

I don't have access to my laptop - less details available on my phone, I think? - I don't know the precise rules of that bet and I don't think the transaction history facility within BF gives this info?


----------



## peemac (22 Oct 2022)

Thankfully it looks very likely that Rishi Sunak will win through.

And going by what we have seen of him, I suspect quite a new and centrist style of leadership in the UK.

It may become "boring".


----------



## jasdpace@gmail. (23 Oct 2022)

BoJo was kicked out, and for multiple good reasons, a few months ago.

It's truly pathetic and scary that he traded yesterday, admittedly briefly, at odds-on, on BF.

I get seduced into the entertainment value of all this sometimes. But when I stand back and think about it - my faith in the democratic system overall just gets further and further eroded. You simply can't trust the people and you certainly can't trust the politicians. It's not just the UK - Idiots, can and do and will get elected here, in the US there is the Trump, etc., etc.

Anyway, as peemac says, thankfully it looks like, right now, Sunak has the momentum.


----------



## peemac (23 Oct 2022)

The answer to the original thread title is confirmed as 'Yes'.


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Oct 2022)

I won't believe it until the new PM has the seal of office in their hands from the Queen King.


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2022)

All the Liz's are gone. We'll soon see of Sunak can sooth the sores of divisions satisfactorily.


----------



## Peanuts20 (24 Oct 2022)

So the Tories and the UK will end up with a leader who the majority of his party members rejected as leader. That sounds so like Fine Gael and here.


----------



## joe sod (24 Oct 2022)

jasdpace@gmail. said:


> BoJo was kicked out, and for multiple good reasons, a few months ago.
> 
> It's truly pathetic and scary that he traded yesterday, admittedly briefly, at odds-on, on BF.
> 
> ...


Expect the same shenanigans here if sinn fein get into power . The markets will take fright. How will all the FDI we have digest it. The government is already spending as much money as they can beforehand in order to deny Sinn fein a healthy government revenue situation.  So we will have the double whammy of an SF government with bad fiscal situation, high interest rates and alot of debt needing to be refinanced at higher interest rates along with the higher interest rate risk premium associated with SF in power


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Oct 2022)

Mordaunt is out, reports that she got 90 nominations... so Sunak nearly there.


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> So the Tories and the UK will end up with a leader who the majority of his party members rejected as leader. That sounds so like Fine Gael and here.


It shows that elected representatives are better at selecting a leader than Party members.


----------



## Sunny (24 Oct 2022)

Ah Boris is not gone.....They didn't drive a stake through his heart. Unless Sunak has come to some sort of deal with Boris, he will be plotting away in the background....Will be interesting to see what role he has. They will do well to survive to Christmas. The budget could end them.


----------



## jasdpace@gmail. (25 Oct 2022)

I see that the Irish societies for dyslexics and clothing optional campsites have welcomed the elevation of Irish Nakus to the top job.


----------



## Peanuts20 (25 Oct 2022)

Was Liz just an example of the Peter Principle, namely that everyone in life ultimately rises to a position of incompetence?


----------



## joe sod (25 Oct 2022)

I suppose the Irish system of multi seat constituencies and clientism  would have weeded out the likes of liz truss long ago. However the disadvantages of irish system is that it also weeds out alot of very competent people aswell, you have to be an ultra clientilist like the healy raes to get elected here


----------



## Seagull (25 Oct 2022)

Boris is toxic for the forseeable future. The tories are probably unelectable at this point anyway, but bringing him back in any meaningful role right now would guarantee it even in 2 years time.


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Oct 2022)

What... no Boris as Foreign Sec? 

Writers dropped the ball there...


----------



## Peanuts20 (26 Oct 2022)

joe sod said:


> I suppose the Irish system of multi seat constituencies and clientism  would have weeded out the likes of liz truss long ago. However the disadvantages of irish system is that it also weeds out alot of very competent people aswell, you have to be an ultra clientilist like the healy raes to get elected here



I would have said Truss and her Chancellor were the ultimate clientists, after all, they gave tax cuts to all their banking and wealthy friends. Their recent budget was aimed squarely at Tory voters in the South, not working class and unemployed in the North of England


----------



## joe sod (26 Oct 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> I would have said Truss and her Chancellor were the ultimate clientists, after all, they gave tax cuts to all their banking and wealthy friends. Their recent budget was aimed squarely at Tory voters in the South, not working class and unemployed in the North of England


I don't agree it wasn't about clientism it was about ideology,  it was hardly populist either so they didn't do it for that reason. Boris being a populist would never have brought such measures in either. 
That's what I mean when I say that lizz truss could never get elected in Ireland because the Irish electoral system with multi seat constituencies is highly political and competitive


----------



## Purple (26 Oct 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> I would have said Truss and her Chancellor were the ultimate clientists, after all, they gave tax cuts to all their banking and wealthy friends. Their recent budget was aimed squarely at Tory voters in the South, not working class and unemployed in the North of England


The UK is run as a colony of London. All the power and wealth is based there. 200 years of imperialism and colonialism leaves deep impressions on the institutions of State. That's why the region around London is getting richer and the rest of the country is getting poorer. Brexit is a manifestation of that and so it Truss and Boris, they are creatures of the Tory establishment. The Conservative Party is the Party of that London based establishment. Labour is the Party of the rest of England (and Wales). Scotland and Northern Ireland are irrelevant.

Labour have succeeded is making themselves unelectable since Blare. The Unions ensured that the wrong Miliband was elected, Ed was useless, David would have made an excellent PM, and then they doubled down by electing a pro-Brexit Marxist who also happened to be a deeply unpleasant bully. Starmer is reasonably centralist and so is electable.


----------



## Seagull (26 Oct 2022)

If labour had dumped Corbyn, they would have stood a good chance of winning the last election.


----------



## Peanuts20 (26 Oct 2022)

Purple said:


> The UK is run as a colony of London. All the power and wealth is based there. 200 years of imperialism and colonialism leaves deep impressions on the institutions of State. That's why the region around London is getting richer and the rest of the country is getting poorer. Brexit is a manifestation of that and so it Truss and Boris, they are creatures of the Tory establishment. The Conservative Party is the Party of that London based establishment. Labour is the Party of the rest of England (and Wales). Scotland and Northern Ireland are irrelevant.
> 
> Labour have succeeded is making themselves unelectable since Blare. The Unions ensured that the wrong Miliband was elected, Ed was useless, David would have made an excellent PM, and then they doubled down by electing a pro-Brexit Marxist who also happened to be a deeply unpleasant bully. Starmer is reasonably centralist and so is electable.



And yet, London rejected Brexit and the North and midlands voted for it, 

I'm currently reading Alwyn Turner's "Rejoice Rejoice". It's a social and political history of Britain in the 80s. I'd well recommend it for anyone with an interest in current UK politics, we tend to forget, for example, just how unpopular Maggie in her first few years of power


----------



## PMU (26 Oct 2022)

jasdpace@gmail. said:


> I see that the Irish societies for dyslexics and clothing optional campsites have welcomed the elevation of Irish Nakus to the top job.


'Irish Nakus'?

Or 'N. Irish skua'. 
Or 'N. Irish auks'


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2022)

Peanuts20 said:


> And yet, London rejected Brexit and the North and midlands voted for it,


The people who vote are not the same people who run the government. 


Peanuts20 said:


> I'm currently reading Alwyn Turner's "Rejoice Rejoice". It's a social and political history of Britain in the 80s. I'd well recommend it for anyone with an interest in current UK politics, we tend to forget, for example, just how unpopular Maggie in her first few years of power


I'll but it on the list.


----------



## cremeegg (31 Oct 2022)

joe sod said:


> Expect the same shenanigans here if sinn fein get into power . The markets will take fright. How will all the FDI we have digest it. The government is already spending as much money as they can beforehand in order to deny Sinn fein a healthy government revenue situation.  So we will have the double whammy of an SF government with bad fiscal situation, high interest rates and alot of debt needing to be refinanced at higher interest rates along with the higher interest rate risk premium associated with SF in power


You had better emigrate !


----------



## cremeegg (31 Oct 2022)

joe sod said:


> I suppose the Irish system of multi seat constituencies and clientism  would have weeded out the likes of liz truss long ago. However the disadvantages of irish system is that it also weeds out alot of very competent people aswell, you have to be an ultra clientilist like the healy raes to get elected here


Most Irish TDs are not very much like the Healy Raes


----------



## Purple (1 Nov 2022)

cremeegg said:


> Most Irish TDs are not very much like the Healy Raes


Plenty are, though they mightn't be as blatant about it.


----------



## odyssey06 (2 Nov 2022)

Let's hope Matt Hancock doesn't start giving Boris any ideas...

"It’s going to be the greatest mid-life crisis of all time, and I’ll be doing it in front of the whole country."

_* Not direct quote_









						Welcome to my mid-life crisis, by Matt Hancock
					

GOOD day, Britain. I’m Matt Hancock, your former health secretary, and I’d like you all to attend my mid-life crisis.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------

